# 1979 Omega Seamaster



## todayistheonlyday (Jun 10, 2010)

epsi:I have a '79 Omega Seamaster with a caliber# of 1370. Would anyone happen to know what the value of this watch is or how I would go about finding this information? Thanks a bunch! epsi:

-Angella


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome. Haven't a clue about the watch but good to see a girl on the forum :man_in_love:

When you get a chance, let's have a peek at you;

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19752


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Okaaaay  just because she's a GURL we don't have to fall over ourselves asking for a pic. Welcome to the forum, let's see a pic of your watch first, eh, Angella? (You might catch yourself in the crystal reflection.)


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Okaaaay  just because she's a GURL we don't have to fall over ourselves asking for a pic. Welcome to the forum, let's see a pic of your watch first, eh, Angella? (You might catch yourself in the crystal reflection.)


Heck, I'm so bored watching England, excuse me. :bag:


----------

